# Transvaginal/Transabdominal ultrasound



## jennak73@gmail.com (Mar 9, 2016)

We offer ultrasounds to our patients in our OB/GYN office. Often, the ultrasound techs will perform a transabdominal ultrasound before performing a transvaginal ultrasound. Are we able to bill for both? And are there any requirements for billing both? (certain number of images, certain level of exam).


----------



## Kholloway (Mar 9, 2016)

We bill 76856 and then 76830 when the tech performs both u/s with a 59 modifier. Keep in mind that payers may reduce one of the charges when billed together. We have had no issues with billing these and have been doing them for over a year now. We just document document document in case medical records are requested.


----------



## BobbiRebel (Mar 9, 2016)

*76801-76828*



Kholloway said:


> We bill 76856 and then 76830 when the tech performs both u/s. Keep in mind that payers may reduce one of the charges when billed together. We have had no issues with billing these and have been doing them for over a year now. We just document document document in case medical records are requested.




76856 and 76830 are non-obstetrical.  You need codes from 76801-76828 if your patient is pregnant.


----------



## Kholloway (Mar 11, 2016)

BobbiRebel said:


> 76856 and 76830 are non-obstetrical.  You need codes from 76801-76828 if your patient is pregnant.



Yes, I was referring to Gynecological U/S not obstetrics. The orginal thread did not state obstetrical U/S.


----------



## jennak73@gmail.com (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## Kholloway (Mar 15, 2016)

You are very welcome.


----------

